# How to decide which site



## Marbles (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been voraciously reading the posts on this thread for several days now [prior to deciding to join] and I'm curious as to whcih of the sites my particular situation warrants. I have just under 70 different designs that I've created so far [complete, graphics and text] sitting on my computer and very little capital to work with. However, I'd also like to keep the prices for my shirts competitive in terms of the type of shirt I design. I make ironic/ shocking/ offensive/ generally comedic shirts which I very often see going for in and around the area of $15. Versatility of color would also be nice in terms of both the shirts and what's printed on them would be nice but is in no way necessary. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you don't want too much of an upfront investment for getting started with those 70 designs, it sounds like CafePress or PrintFection would be the best start for you.


----------



## Marbles (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! I've set up my CafePress shop just this evening but PrintFection? I've enver heard of that.. I shall look into it. Thanks again!


----------



## Marbles (Feb 19, 2007)

PrintFection rocks!! Thanks much I think I'll be going with that for a while


----------

